# Could this only happen in Mexico???



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So I am flying around a corner on the toll road just outside Culucan doing 140 Km in a 110 zone and of course 2 Federal Highway Patrolmen are sitting in their brand new Dodge Charger and I knew it would not be very far down the road I would be pulled over for the first time in maybe 100,000 miles on Mexican roads...

Well in about 5 clicks I see the white hood strip in my rear view mirror, they pulled up beside me and then got behind me and turned on the lights, I pulled over and 3 of them got out, one asked me for the car permit,registration and drivers lic. the other 2 are looking at the front of the car when one looks at me and says "grande motor" and I said no 4 cylinders, he then reached in his pocket and pulled out a 50 Peso bill and handed it to the one with my paperwork...

With that my papers are handed back and the guys says " OK senior pase" he did not mention any infraction or mordida, I said thank you but before I left I had to ask what the 50 was for and he says " I told my partner that there is a new 2011 Outback and said it was a 2010,so I bet him and he was wrong, have a good afternoon....................


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

That's hilarious!!! Yes, probably only in Mexico  Glad it went your way!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My smart car will only do 135 kim/hr and I can't help but wonder what they would think of that little three cylinder, 699cc turbocharged package with dual ignition. I had better not try it; the car and I would both fit in the same cell.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Funny! You are stopped by the cops, a bill changes hands, and you they wave you on your way. And yet no bribe was involved!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you re read the last sentence of Paragraph 2 you would realize the 50 Peso bill went from 1 cop to the other cop for loosing a bet.....no bribe was involved...comprende?










maesonna said:


> Funny! You are stopped by the cops, a bill changes hands, and you they wave you on your way. And yet no bribe was involved!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> If you re read the last sentence of Paragraph 2 you would realize the 50 Peso bill went from 1 cop to the other cop for loosing a bet.....no bribe was involved...comprende?



We understood. Pretty funny story. Only in Mexico indeed.

Will


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know that 99% got it but I guess maesonna did not..........I guess it could happen in Vegas also.....






TundraGreen said:


> We understood. Pretty funny story. Only in Mexico indeed.
> 
> Will


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I know that 99% got it but I guess maesonna did not..........I guess it could happen in Vegas also.....


We are beating a dead horse, but I think he did understand. He was just recapping your story. At least, that is the way I read his post.

Will


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

*??*

I'm pretty sure he did understand it, seeing as how at the end of their post they included the words, "and yet NO bribe was involved"....clearly someone else didnt understand...



chicois8 said:


> I know that 99% got it but I guess maesonna did not..........I guess it could happen in Vegas also.....


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

n march I was driveing down from Nogles to Mazatlan,going 55 in a 35 zone, got lit up, thinking ,well I was speeding pay up and get going. The cop walked around my car takeing a good look at it, the looked inside, started walking back to his car, I followed him, he turned around and said, you go, only wanted to look at your, I have nevere seen one before, very nice car, goodby.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought I understood what happened but you guys got me confused. Are you saying that one cop paying out a bet to another cop is a bribe?


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

*Bribe???*



maesonna said:


> I thought I understood what happened but you guys got me confused. Are you saying that one cop paying out a bet to another cop is a bribe?



No, one cop was paying up on a lost BET!!!!! Hehehe!!!!!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, it was all a misunderstanding. I thought it was funny that a a cop stopped a driver, a bill changed hands, yet NO bribe was involved.

Somehow chicois8 thought that I hadn’t got the point and I was thinking that a bribe _was_ involved.


----------

